
Nintendo is releasing a miniature NES with 30 built-in games - IgorPartola
http://www.theverge.com/2016/7/14/12187296/nintendo-nes-classic-edition-announced-price-games
======
brudgers
News discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12093171](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12093171)

